# Selamat everybody



## juanca1968 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a little post to say hello to everybody in this forum and to give to all of you my salutes and best regards from cuba...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

_apa kabar?_

_Welcome to MT! _


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome ad happy posting


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Juan!

Cuba, eh? As a cigar aficionado&#8230; I envy you your _hecho e cuba_ cigars!

Closest I ever came was a cigar a friend brought up from the Florida Keys... all tobacco from Cuban seed...

Talk about a S-M-O-O-T-H cigar!

Anyways... like I said... welcome... and I look forward to reading your posts!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, glad to have you with us.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 10, 2006)

And again, Welcome


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

MSTCND said:


> Cuba, eh? As a cigar aficionado I envy you your _hecho e cuba_ cigars.


 
Andy..Make it up to Niagra Falls Casino and you can enjoy all the Cuban cigars you can afford...NOTHING beats them...


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Glad you joined us! :highfive:


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> Andy..Make it up to Niagra Falls Casino and you can enjoy all the Cuban cigars you can afford...NOTHING beats them...



NOW you tell me!

I was up in Hamilton, ONT in February... and was all over the Niagra area!

hehehe DOLP!


----------



## donna (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

MSTCND said:


> NOW you tell me!
> 
> I was up in Hamilton, ONT in February... and was all over the Niagra area!
> 
> hehehe DOLP!


 
Didn't know you were a cigar lover...There is a little cigar shop about 10 mins from the casino that features EVERY cigar I've ever heard of and a smoking room with over stuffed leather chairs...Heaven on Earth for those of us that indulge..Avoid their own band of cigars


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Bievenidos.  Quieres cafe con leche?


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------

